# I WANT SWIVEL SEATS!



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

WHERE CAN I FIND SWIVEL SEATS OR BRACKETS? PM ME OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.pape-ent.com/seats is a start, if they dont have what you want, try looking for those bucket seats they have in boats or yachts


----------



## 1980seville (Apr 23, 2002)

Go to your local auto wrecker and track down a nice mid 80's "raper"/ conversion van, easily found by looking for such things as tear drop shaped windows, or perhaps a mural featuring swords and girls with big hair. They usually have captains chairs in the back that swivel and lock in place, would be a good start.


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

thanx main but wut about a old monte?


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Come older Luxery gm cars had them I tihnk as an option id check on ebay but who knows. 



Last edited by /\Chris/\ at Sep 16 2003, 03:50 PM


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

mid 70s monte carlos had a swivel seat option. Be careful with captain chairs, because the parts that makes them swivel is most of the times a rod about a feet high, wouldnt work in a car


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 16 2003, 04:21 PM
> *mid 70s monte carlos had a swivel seat option. Be careful with captain chairs, because the parts that makes them swivel is most of the times a rod about a feet high, wouldnt work in a car*


 73-77 monte carlos... and im not sure but maybe elcaminos too...


----------

